

Drones now being used in search for LAPD cop - ck2
http://www.express.co.uk/news/world/376732/Man-hunt-for-ex-soldier-who-shot-police-chief-s-daughter-and-killed-policeman

======
lutusp
_Please, please_ , do not write your own headline. Dorner is not an "LAPD
cop", and hasn't been since 2008.

Why is it so difficult to copy the headline from the article you link?

